# Sliding shower door track kit



## vinny186 (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been searching site after site and it seems the only place that sells the track kit is HD, everyone else sells the doors along with the track assembly. I was hoping to find a few more options than what HD is offering. Any suggestions?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 10, 2016)

Any retail shower door vendor.

C.R. Laurence is a vendor for shower encl. hdw.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 17, 2016)

Ask at the pro desk of your local plumbing supply store. it may be available, just not on display.


----------

